# Pain in heel lock area of foot



## Nevin777 (Nov 20, 2017)

Update: I took the insole out of the bottom and the hard part of the liner isn't causing pain when I walk around. Is the bottom insole needed?


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Nevin777 said:


> Update: I took the insole out of the bottom and the hard part of the liner isn't causing pain when I walk around. Is the bottom insole needed?


Hi Kevin,

Based on your measurements in the Wide boot thread you are EEE width. The ION is 3 width sizes too small for that measurement. Please visit the Wide thread and let see if we can sort that out for you.

STOKED!


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Shocking, another E width assessment by Wiredsport.



Do you NEED the footbeds, no. But if youre releasing the pain from your heel by removing them your boot doesn't fit. Take them back to where you bought them and get fit again. I have this issue in certain brand's as well, look at Ride, K2, DC, Vans, and 32.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Nivek said:


> Shocking, another E width assessment by Wiredsport.


Hi Nivek,

Not E width, EEE width.  That is separated by two full sizes. A size in width is equally as important as a size in length.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

I'm aware. I fit over 200 boots a year, in person. My comment comes from how frequently you "measure" people to E or wider compared to how many true E's or wider I actually see. Maybe for some strange reason I only click the threads you say wide and moss the standard widths, but it seems like as many wides as I actually measure, you measure the same frequency of not-wide. Somethings up, either im the luckiest boot fitter alive, or there are not this many many E's or wider out there.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Nivek said:


> I'm aware. I fit over 200 boots a year, in person. My comment comes from how frequently you "measure" people to E or wider compared to how many true E's or wider I actually see. Maybe for some strange reason I only click the threads you say wide and moss the standard widths, but it seems like as many wides as I actually measure, you measure the same frequency of not-wide. Somethings up, either im the luckiest boot fitter alive, or there are not this many many E's or wider out there.


Wouldn't that be explained by people who aren't wide don't need to post threads on here wondering about foot pain because their feet are too wide?

Only fucked up freaks with foot issues need to post. In my 35 years of snow sports I've never had even in slightest issue with ski or snowboard boots that gets posted on here. And I think that is the overwhelming norm.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Nivek said:


> I'm aware. I fit over 200 boots a year, in person. My comment comes from how frequently you "measure" people to E or wider compared to how many true E's or wider I actually see. Maybe for some strange reason I only click the threads you say wide and moss the standard widths, but it seems like as many wides as I actually measure, you measure the same frequency of not-wide. Somethings up, either im the luckiest boot fitter alive, or there are not this many many E's or wider out there.


Hi Nivek,

You responded just below a poster that we measured at mid-range "standard" D just this morning  http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boots/244426-pain-point-where-i-cant-even-2.html#post3168898.

We see the full range of widths (as you would expect) from B's all the way up to 5E. It is a true scatter chart result. 

STOKED!


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

f00bar said:


> Wouldn't that be explained by people who aren't wide don't need to post threads on here wondering about foot pain because their feet are too wide?
> 
> Only fucked up freaks with foot issues need to post. In my 35 years of snow sports I've never had even in slightest issue with ski or snowboard boots that gets posted on here. And I think that is the overwhelming norm.


^ this. Selection bias. My siz in law is an ophthalmologist. She thinks wearing lenses is a risk one should avoid as she gets to see all the bad gone wrong cases; she never sees the guys like me wearing lenses +20y w/o any issues.

SO is like you. Puts on a pair of new boots and is happy. No tinkering, no molding. He rides them many season and just replaces a pair if they start to fall apart or leak (or the funk is unbearable). Be greatful to have such uncomplicated feet . It's worth a lot! 


I like to read these threads cos it makes me happy to see when foot pain issues can be so easily resolved just by swapping to a better fitting boot model. Foot pain is the devil; been riding with hurting feet for years, I feel for posters in such threads... it can ruin a day... and such a relief it is resolved. 

So keep on posting if your feet hurt. Maybe you're lucky and all you need is something as easy as just getting a different model/size. @Wiredsports does a great job, IMO; good foot karma going your way. The orthopedic who soothed my feet issues got a hero status in my books.


----------



## Nevin777 (Nov 20, 2017)

Update: I contacted burton and they instructed me to remove the footbed since I have flat feet. I went riding last week and the boots were a dream come true. Still getting use to stiff boots since they are the ions but it power and transition I get out of these boots is amazing. I carve deeper, ride faster, transition quicker. And After a few runs through the park I was able to feel them out and hit jibs just fine. Jumping in them is a little less comfortable (as in my confidence) but I am sure it will just take time to feel them out. These boots feel amazing. And that is with sizing down a whole size and heat molding. I have huge bunions on both feet and I was able to make these work perfect for me


----------

